# Hyperduo Funktion HDD Caching Funktion

## Tinitus

Hallo,

hat schon jemand sowas probiert unter Linux. Es geht darum mit eine mSATA (SSD) Platte eine Festplatte zu cachen. Das könnte die Lösung für meine chronisch  :Wink:  zu langsamen Festplatten sein.

Funktioniert so was unter Linux? Nimmt man eine Delock DL-89302 oder ein Board mit mSATA Schnittstelle?

Bitte um Eure Meinung /Erfahrungen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich kenne da drei Varianten:

Seagate integriert so etwas in einer 2,5 Zoll Platte, wo es die Platte selber regelt. Eigentlich die beste Lösung, aber da alles viel zu klein, nur eine Notlösung für Laptops ohne Platz für zwei Platten.

SSD im Computer mit Software, die das Cachen übernehmen. Diese Software kenne ich nur für Windows.

Intels Smart Response Technology auf aktuellen Mainboards. Funktioniert auch nur mit Software.

An sich ist es eine schöne Sache, funktioniert aber meines Wissens nach nur unter Windows und hat so einige Nachteile:

http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/Vorsicht-beim-Backup-mit-SSD-Caching-1368074.html

(Wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, dann bin ich dankbar dafür, dass ich dazu gelernt habe)

----------

